# Vet visit goes wrong



## AussieBoy (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi

I'm new to posting but have surfed this website often. Today I've had an experience and am worried about my bird. Would like to see if others have suggestions to comforting words from similar experiences.

Aussie is 18 months old and last week appeared to hurt his left foot as he was holding up/leaning to the right etc/staggering a little. After no improvement in 6 days we took him to his first vet visit - Avian - to ensure nothing serious.

After examining him she thought soft tissue damage and clipped his nails. He looked ok after this while she weighed him in a plastic container and tested his droppings as he was a bit underweight (all ok). At the end of the visit she held him again and gave him some pain relieving medicine orally showing me how to do it. But she she popped him in his cage he went all strange - bobbing up and down appearing to have trouble staying on his perch and waving his right leg around (which was not the sore one). She said she hadn't seen that before and thought it was a neurological issue caused by the stress. After a minute he stopped and looked better but not great


She wanted to keep him for 24 hours for observation but I wanted to take him home. Said I wouldn't give him the medicine for his leg and she agreed given that holding him caused some type of seizure.

Once we got in the car he was still wobbly and picking his right foot. We noticed blood on the bar and cage floor (couple of drops). Clearly she cut one of his nails too short. We took him back in and after checking his foot again she said he was ok to take home.

It's a few hours later and he looks ok (chirping a bit) but is now wobbly on both feet - clearly having some trouble walking. On coaxing, he has had a few seeds and a sip of water (holding up to him).

I'm hoping the Wobblies is just him getting used to his new toenails (first time ever cut) and not something permanent from the seizure.

Has anyone had a similar experience and did your budgie come good?

It's terrible that my trip to the vet left Aussie in a worse condition so I won't be taking him back in a hurry and hoping e comes good on his own!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ohh dear - that's just awful! 

It does sound neurological from what you have described - BUT, you really need for him to be seen again.

Where abouts are you? Maybe we could help you with a RECOMMENDED Avian Vet. For example, the one my birds go to, is a Professor who teaches Avian medicine at our local University and I SWEAR by him! 

I live in Qld, Australia - but there are people from all over the world here who could help you and your Aussie bird!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am sorry that your budgie is not ok... My budgie Phillip had a night fright once, his leg was detached and also hurt his head. His leg was back in the right position after I removed the perches. He had to be on the bottom of the cage, because it would heal up better, as the doctor said. Then he had neurological issues, 5 months after his accident because of his head. 
Please find a good doctor in your area who can make a proper diagnosis and also disinfect the area. Aussie members can help you find a good doctor.
I hope your little one gets better soon! Please update us on his condition!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so sorry your budgie has had to undergo all of this trauma, it is very strange for a trained avian vet to be cutting his nails too short.
The head bobbing could be a sign of not liking the medication did he simply over balance or actually become disorientated and not be able to stand ?
I would place him in a hospital cage or make his cage more comfortable and manageable. take perches out leave one low to the ground place food and water in shallow dishes on the bottom of the cage . Cover his cage and keep him extra warm. Get some probiotics add these to his food, encourage him to eat anything he likes especially as he is on the light side . Read through the stickies here on a budgie first aid kit, corn starch will stop bleeding .


----------



## AussieBoy (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Pretty Boy

Good advice. I'm not sure the nail cut short is his problem now, it was just a bit of shock to see a couple of drops of blood after that seizure/odd behaviour. I'm sure it happens occasionally. He certainly seems to still be having trouble balancing and walking today. His right leg seems a problem since the visit yesterday (on top of his left which is why we took him) and I am not sure if it was from a seizure or whether it was injured when the vet gave him the medicine. It may be that the bobbing and shaking his right leg yesterday was more s result of an injured right foot rather than a seizure, anyway I made a nice little spot on top of his cage with a pillow case and his favourite toys and he had a number of naps up there today lying flat on his belly - something he has never done before, but clearly easier on his sore legs. When he was awake he ate, kissed the kids, preened and looked good (but struggled walking). I've tried to make a similar bed on the floor of his cage tonight but he won't get on it - he never walks on the floor of his cage so I am not surprised. I put his favourite toy there but didn't work. He has jumped on his swing (his usual bed) hopefully he can get as comfortable there as possible - on his perches he is lying flat.

If he appears to struggle with the perches I will do as you suggest and remove them (or sit them low) so he is forced to go on the floor.

We are sure it is his legs and we know the left was sore before we took him to the vet but isn't broken so should come good. It's a mystery what happened to his right at the vet.. We are just going to keep him comfortable as he will let us and hope he gets well. 

I'll ring the vet tomorrow to talk through the incident and Aussie's continuing problems but I don't feel it will stress him by taking him back. 

Thanks


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi AussieBoy,
Sorry to hear that your budgie is unwell and about your vet experience. I'm glad you are willing to try again though as it does sound like there is something going on that needs medical treatment. 
My budgie is currently unwell also and has very poor balance preventing him from perching properly and like yours lies on his belly at times. I'm not sure where in Australia you live but i highly recommend the avian vet practice that is treating my boy which is based in Sydney. Please let me know if you want details.

Niamh


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Aussie Boy. I am sorry that your budgie had to go through all of this trauma.. If your little one is not good traveling in the car with a sore foot I have heard that some vets do house calls is it possible for your vet to do a house call to come and see your budgie. I am sorry that your beloved budgie got hurt i hope he gets better soon......Also Please find a good doctor in your area who can make a proper diagnosis or maybe as i said an avian vet may be able to come out to your house if your budgie cant travel while hurt. Poor little guy i feel sorry for him not being able to walk....Please keep us updated..... ..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your trouble, I know it is stressful for you and your bird. I have a 15 month old bird that for an unknown reason has developed a neurological problem. He is a bit wobbly on the perch and staggers when he walks on a flat surface. much more so when he is stressed or excited. He wants to fly but gets disoriented when he does so his out of the cage time is very limited now. He has spent days in the hospital with an avian vet and the only conclusion is that there is inflammation in the brain. The testing done on him does not reveal anything so the conclusion is based on observation I guess. 
He is home and I have to medicate him daily which causes him more stress. 
Could your bird have had a stroke from the stress of the vet visit, did the vet address that possibility?


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about Aussie's vet experience and am hoping that he has a quick and full recovery! Sending good vibes to you.


----------

